# Cell phone camera



## Grampa Don (Jan 5, 2022)

I took apart my obsolete flip phone out of curiosity.  Here's a photo of the 2 megapixel camera.






My career was in electronics manufacturing and current technology amazes me.


----------



## Irwin (Jan 5, 2022)

Grampa Don said:


> I took apart my obsolete flip phone out of curiosity.  Here's a photo of the 2 megapixel camera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I knew enough about electronics to be able to build an audio limiting device that would take the average volume of whatever you're watching and limit the max volume to a certain amount above that so when you're watching a movie, gun shots or explosions wouldn't be so jarring, or commercials wouldn't be so much louder than the video you're watching. I think it would only need to act on the front speakers in a 5.1 system, so it would only need to be a stereo limiter. I could probably write the software for it. I just don't know enough about electronics to build the hardware. Actually, I don't know enough to write the software, but I have some DSP books where I can learn enough to do that. So there's all the time required to learn the DSP and then all the time required to learn the electronics, just to build one simple device that somebody should have invented already.


----------



## Grampa Don (Jan 5, 2022)

Irwin,  That's something that should be built into all TV sets.


----------



## Irwin (Jan 5, 2022)

Grampa Don said:


> Irwin,  That's something that should be built into all TV sets.


Okay, after Googling it again, this time I got some info about what I'm looking for. In some receivers, it's called "night mode", in others it's called dynamic range or dynamic volume. And some receivers do have a volume limiter. Hmmm... I'm going to check the manual for my AVR.


----------



## Irwin (Jan 5, 2022)

Mine has dynamic range and max volume settings. It also has an initial volume setting so if I'm drinking one night and have it cranked up, the next evening when I turn it on again it won't be blasting.

I guess it helps to RTFM once in a while.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 6, 2022)

How does such a little camera take such big pictures? 

We've come a long way, baby!


----------

